# Does your chi give kisses??



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

By this I mean proper kisses not licks!! Daisy blows kisses and will kiss your hands if you blow kisses at her

I got a video for you all









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/sparkle82/2090b188.mp4

Excuse me bashing her head about I wasn't being rough at all just hard to keep in focus


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my just lick and lick and lick...LOL..

awww...I love her face...!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks moni lotus only licks too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody only licks. Is she nibbling? That's so cute.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww.... When I played the video Chip heard the kissy noises and wanted to lick me! Lol! He thought I was wanting to give him kisses!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That's so cute! I just love her little face


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah she nibbles you sometimes if you aren't near and blow kisses she smacks her lips together she's so sweet


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is so cute and sweet! Love her. :love5:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You can see it better to the last vid I showed u Paula she's so clever haha my mum loves it she's like daisy gimme a toothy kiss come on kiss kiss kiss haha my mum who doesn't like animals :roll:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

For some reason it shows the broken link icon for me. Boooooooo.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/sparkle82/2090b188.mp4

Try that!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is so cute...Hannah licks very little but Jasper licks and kisses. Moose so far is just a licker but only when he 1 wakes up.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww lotus licks all the time it's suprising we have any skin left


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We have to tell Brody NO kisses or he will lick you to death.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww no brody we like kisses lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley is a Kissoholic! She'll give you kisses for just looking at her lol. Kizzie is growing out of that "puppy" stage and being more loving (She is loving as a puppy but just becoming more mature) and she now gives you kisses when you wake up, or should I say she wakes you up lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/sparkle82/2090b188.mp4
> 
> Try that!!


Nope.  I guess maybe it's my computer. I'll have to restart it and delete my cookies & such. Darned thing...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Marmalade is obsessive about licking faces. I have finally got her to slow down. Now she will sit in my lap, look at me and lick the air. She is so overly friendly, she is annoying at times. lol But I did find out she is a dream on a leash. When I took her to the vet. she sat by my foot the whole time I was in line to check out. And she walks in her harness without pulling.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

aww so cute roxi licks all the time aswell.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww she is adorable!
I love how her wee mouth is moving. lol
I want kisses from that cutie!!!

Darla and Daisy just lick, although Darla tries to stick her tongue in my mouth at times. haha!!
Dillon just nibbles on my ears.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww terri you are welcome here anytime you want daisy is the only dog I know who blows kisses she is too cute she's dine that since she was 4 months old I'm always blowing kisses at them and she just sits there and copies she's so so sweet!!she adores people


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Too cute! What a little lovebug.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

hahahaha....wayyy cute! Nope, mine don't do that, just go bonkers w/ their tongues!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I have to have my hundred chihuahua kisses a day lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> hahahaha.... mine don't do that, just go bonkers w/ their tongues!



Same with my lot


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Aww that's adorable! Roxy only licks, but licks a lot!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

See mines super special!!


----------

